# log splitter motor briggs and stratton



## DanManofStihl (Oct 13, 2005)

I am looking for a replacement motor for my log splitter it has an 8 hp briggs and stratton motor. It is model 198432 it is a briggs industrial plus. I am wondering if any of the other motors have the same mount. It is a northern tool splitter I don't think they make it any more with the motor like that on it. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Newfie (Oct 13, 2005)

And Northern will probably be able to sell you the motor.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Oct 14, 2005)

It has a metal conector that hooks to the engine that also hooks to the pump it runs off the shaft of the motor. I am considering getting the motor rebuilt. I guess i will check with the local people to see how much that costs probably as much as the motor.


----------



## WESCOMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Try the Honda commercial engine instead. Hands down 1000 times better than any Briggs are crappen motors.


----------



## DDM (Oct 18, 2005)

Your pump mount Should be an industry standard measure your bolt hole centers And your shaft diameter.Then look in the northern catalog and match it up.Your Shaft is probably 1" and Bolt Center's/Flange is Probably 3-5/8"


----------



## DanManofStihl (Oct 19, 2005)

They quit making the exact motor I had it was a brigss industrail plus it is mode 196432. I looked at it again ow do you measure the length of the shaft off the motor? Thanks


----------



## Whiteindustries (Oct 19, 2005)

*Northern has motors and mounts...*



DanManofStihl said:


> They quit making the exact motor I had it was a brigss industrail plus it is mode 196432. I looked at it again ow do you measure the length of the shaft off the motor? Thanks


 Hello, a new mount if you need one is only like $49-threw Northern. I would go Honda first choice.After wearing several Briggs out I am either going Honda or one of the Honda knock offs for half the price to see how they last.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Oct 19, 2005)

I went to Northern tool today and bought a honda gx 240 8 hp I put it on and man does this thing split some wood. That Is a good motor to only took 3 pulls to start right out of the box. It was alittle pricey but I think it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Whiteindustries (Oct 19, 2005)

*Nice engine..*



DanManofStihl said:


> I went to Northern tool today and bought a honda gx 240 8 hp I put it on and man does this thing split some wood. That Is a good motor to only took 3 pulls to start right out of the box. It was alittle pricey but I think it will be worth it in the long run.


 
I think you made a great choice.Not just because I was a Honda service manager for five years.But that didnt hurt ,they build a great product.
Best of luck with your new setup.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Oct 19, 2005)

Any one know who has the cheapest online price for a honda gx240qa. Northern tool has the 110 percent lowest price gaurentee so I figure if I can find one cheaper I can put some money back in my pocket for a new motor for my other log splitter. Thanks for any help


----------



## Whiteindustries (Oct 19, 2005)

DanManofStihl said:


> Any one know who has the cheapest online price for a honda gx240qa. Northern tool has the 110 percent lowest price gaurentee so I figure if I can find one cheaper I can put some money back in my pocket for a new motor for my other log splitter. Thanks for any help


 Maybe try ebay??? That should be considered online and there have been new motors on there in the past.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Oct 19, 2005)

No they have strict rules about no close out or auctions I have tryed that one before. They have to be ligit websites or stores. I appericare the help though Thanks


----------

